
VLA (Very Large Array) Spring Open House April 6 - basementcat
https://public.nrao.edu/event/vla-spring-open-house-2/2019-04-06/
======
basementcat
For those going to this, the Spring Trinity Site Open House is taking place on
the same day.

[https://www.wsmr.army.mil/Trinity/Pages/Home.aspx](https://www.wsmr.army.mil/Trinity/Pages/Home.aspx)

